# excision of suture granuloma



## rama

what code would you use for excision of suture granuloma?


----------



## sphillips79

where is it located?


----------



## sodaniel

998.89 - need location for excision code


----------



## sphillips79

I would use diagnosis code 709.4


----------



## acf7575

*Suture Granuloma*



rama said:


> what code would you use for excision of suture granuloma?



CPT or ICD-9?  Depends on the circumstances.  I agree with the 998.89 via help of the encoder pro software, as well as following the ICD-9 index, granuloma, suture, the book takes you to 998.89.

But, then under Foreign Body, Granuloma, in operative wound due to surgical material intentionally left - see complications, due to presence of any device, implant, or graft classified to 996.0-996.5.  

And then granuloma skin 709.4... 

Now I question the CPT code.  What about 10120 for foreign body removal?  However, we have an insuarnce that has kicked this out stating CPT is not compatable with the Dx.  

Other thoughts on the CPT code?  Lesion?


----------

